
Show HN: On Demand Pair Programming with Domain Experts - marcorm
https://www.azora.ai/
======
Aperocky
Color me skeptical, anything that couldn't be solved on stackoverflow should
require enough domain knowledge and complexity that it would be virtually
impossible to come to an conclusion within an hour or two, especially when the
said expert has no knowledge of your stack. It sounds more educational but
there are enough educational resources already.

